# High Demand occupation list



## alcon1984 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey All,

Just a quick question regarding the list of 38 high demand occupations.

One of the occupations on the list is Construction Managers.

I completed a honours Degree in Construction Management last year and was required to do 1 year work placement in my 3rd year.

Now I was'nt a construction manager for the year, I was more a junior engineer as obviously you need experience before they let you loose but it was all part of the experience required to be a construction manager. Do you think I could apply for the skilled visa with what iv got our am I pushen my luck a bit too much??

Thanks in advance,:clap2:

Alan


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

alcon1984 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just a quick question regarding the list of 38 high demand occupations.
> 
> ...


I think your one year would be perceived as part of your "apprenticeship" and would not qualify you to apply for SW status.


----------



## Lottienpaul (Mar 21, 2010)

What I understand from it that it has to paid work experience.........if you are short of points you could do French Lessons and then sit a TEF exam and that could gain you up to another 8 points. Good Luck !!!!!


----------



## alcon1984 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey guys,

Thanks for the replies. 

The year work was paid work but after thinking about it more I dont think it would work as I dont have a year expierance as an actual Construction Manager but a junior manager/site engineer.

Ill have to look at my other options.

Cheers guys,

Alan


----------

